# Logo Art- for the "No Limit Hooker"?



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Any graphic designers out there that could help me out with a little project I'm working on for everyones favorite homeless blue water fisherman?
I need a little logo help for the "No Limit Hooker". Tim might be able to pay you in fish scraps or leftover chum, hell maybe they'll be a free T-shirt thrown in.
Please PM me with any possible help.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

PM to you.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Amy said its a no go on her pics. I like on the back.

On the top
"NO LIMIT HOOKER"
below that 
the flag surender the booty

the front have the character of a hooker with her top falling of with the strings in the air, kinda like someone is rippin her top off. in one hand have a fish and the other something else. Maybe 2 bonita?

tim


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

...


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

..


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

..


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

coastal said:


> Amy said its a no go on her pics. I like on the back.
> 
> On the top
> "NO LIMIT HOOKER"
> ...


I just relized that we forgot to take that Bonita Pic.....  I was wanting to put that on 2cool too, i have NO shame


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

**** that's going to be alot of work to put into a vector design. How do you guys plan on printing this? Screen Print, Sublimation or Iron-Ons?


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

..


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Sublimation


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Good Choice.

Let me see what I can do.


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

hmm, that blonde on the topwater makes a good screen saver


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

..


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

yup dont know if she'll go for that one. I asked and she said it would be cool but we need the name of the boat to coinside with the theme of a hooker with no limits to what could happen, Not Amy. I can't wait bro.


----------



## CHaRLie.DonT.sURf (May 27, 2006)

Are you just looking for the artwork, or are you looking for someone to do some screen printing?


I could probably come up with the artwork and send it to you...


----------



## 4X4FOREVER (Mar 12, 2006)

Sorry to butt in, but coastal were did you get that camper? Ive looked around for years and this is what i ended up with.http://www.surf-masters.com/msforum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=5902


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I will cover the cost up to $100

Even though tim probably think so, I still owe him one.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Found the camper in the paper locally and got a great deal. 
Look at stephenville texas. Its a company called capri rodeo campers.

Tim


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

really just the artwork for now, thanks


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

that should say tim probably doesnt think so.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I'll get you something later this afternoon. I have a couple of ideas that might work.


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Amy said she likes Port Aransas instead of ******* riviera.


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

If you put Port A on there it might make it a little too "Classy" ha ha


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

First


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

oops, LOL I see it's "No limit Hookers"...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

bill said:


> oops, LOL I see it's "No limit Hookers"...


Just "Hooker" -- singular.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Ok


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Hooker


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Those look good Bill. Here is something one the opposite end of the spectrum.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

I like that one By idle time or Bills both kikk arse


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

How about something simple, or maybe an image on a pocket?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I guess this is the last one, not much feedback.
I guess I could have said, "Keeping out of the spotlight".


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

..


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Use the skull and cross bones but change the Eye patch >>> *

G* I wonder if you will under stand my Idea or will I need a *string* to point it out!!!!!!

John


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

bill said:


> Hooker


That one looks pretty cool.......


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

*Think Bombers*

Consider modeling on WWII nose-cone art.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

*I Have No Skills*

This is about the best I can do (click for larger image):



It is too bad I have no clue how to do this.

(If Tim or Amy find this offensive in any way, let me know and I will delete it.)


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Charles Helm said:


> This is about the best I can do (click for larger image):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talent!


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

My son wants to know how Amy is on our computer....LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

How about this?
BTW, if you want an image of a person or thing, send it to me so I can have it to work with..pm for email addy


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

*Lol*

thought about "Hide your booty" or "Cover your Booty" but might sound more like "Brokeback Fishing" LOL


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

You come up with some nice stuff Bill!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Don't know why I keep typing Hookers and not Hooker


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

"Don't know why I keep typing Hookers and not Hooker"

Now THAT is funny!

Nice work, that last one (post#44) is definitely the best of the bunch. It would make a great t-shirt.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

bill said:


> Don't know why I keep typing Hookers and not Hooker


 I think there's a song by the Fabulous Thunderbirds in there somewhere...

One's Too Many (And a Hundred Ain't Enough)

:rotfl:


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

yeah #44 is pretty sweet lookin.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Argo said:


> yeah #44 is pretty sweet lookin.


Yeah, I like that one too!! the best so far.imo


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Number 44 has my vote for the back. Sweet! 

I guess the front can say TEAM NO LIMIT HOOKER
?


----------



## WCMIII (Jul 1, 2005)

#44 is a winner.....Hell I'd buy one to support Tim and his offshore adventures.


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

Can you exchange the 2 guns for 2 rod and reels in #44?


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

I think 44 is awesome how about one with the word team along with no limit hooker?

TEAM NO LIMIT HOOKER



surrender your booty


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

hey tim, what is your schedule for this weekend? When will you be heading into town?


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

You Know thats an Idea...sell t-shirts for the "Keep Tim Fishing Fund"...we used do to the same thing at Airshows for the Unit Beer fund...heck Id buy one as well.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Ill be passsin thru saturday heading strait to the ramp. wanna try to meet up in ap?

I need to find something to supplement my cost of offshore. I figure money is just a means of gettin by. Dont need it right now as long as I have a credit card. Thats what i do in winter time pay back all my summer debts. Can't wait till Amy gets out of her internship at the hospital and starts making double what I make. I'm trying to talk her into getting a job in Corpus and supporting me. She said she doesnt like corpus much. Dont know what she's thinkin.

Tim


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

I'de rather pick up my Jig's after the Deep Sea roundup, who knows, you may use some and win something then I can be like "Whats my part?"  

Feel Free to use em, just dont donate too many of them to the bottom.

The way you rig them is, you tie a solid ring to the end of your line (braid prefered, anything over 150feet w/ a jig and mono SUCKS) (all the OWNER rings are in the side pocket opposite of the plyers w/ the Stainless Steel Leader Material) Stainless Steel leader is almost manditory if sharks/kings.barracuda/wahoo are hitting them, just dont use more than 18" leader.

Then you attached a split ring (my shimano split ring plyers are in the side pocket) to the solid ring and the jig, using the assist hooks (they are also in there) put 2 of them on the solid ring one facing each direction on opposite sides of the jig.

On the Diamond Jigs, I just use the hooks attached to them w/ Assist Hooks on the solid ring.

There is also a Top Water Tuna Popper in there if you get into some Tuna during the night at Falcon, just cast it and reel it back fast.

What day should I call you to meet up?


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Sunday after the roundup


Thanks


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh, and once you have the Solid/Split and Assist Hooks rigged, all you have to do is use the split ring plyers to change jigs out depending on color/weight and that takes less than a minute


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Is she nursing? Med? Anyhow, if she is nursing, she will like the $15-25k sign on bonuses offered in the area.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

rcw said:


> Can you exchange the 2 guns for 2 rod and reels in #44?


I tried the rod & reels, there is just no detail, the rods looked funny because they were short and the reels were small. I will mess around some more, Ginman sent me an email with some text to insert so let me go that route and see what I can do.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

Argo said:


> Is she nursing? Med? Anyhow, if she is nursing, she will like the $15-25k sign on bonuses offered in the area.


Where? my wife is a nurse and the average signon bonus in Corpus Christi is 1500

not 15000 to 25000, I think you meant 1.5K to 2.5K Nurses at Chrsus Spohn start out at around 14/hr for LVN's and 18-20/hr for RN's, I know several RN's making over 30/Hr there w/ 15years of experience behind them though.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I think it may depend on if you are moving out of town to get the job or not.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

either that or someone is blowing smoke up ...well you know. One of the nurses here just moved down there stating that as the reason.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

OK, here is a final as requested with a white background and text. Print out the T-Shirts on black to make it pop.


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Very nice job Bill.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice work!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

If any other adjustments are needed, let me know but I won't have time to work on it until this afternoon/tonight.

Hey, did you notice...I got "Hooker" and not "Hookers" this time...LOL


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

bill said:


> Hey, did you notice...I got "Hooker" and not "Hookers" this time...LOL


And how often do you get to say that and stay out of trouble?:rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I would curve the top and bottom text around the skull some, and swap font sizes on the "surrender the booty" and "Port Aransas, Texas" lines


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Sign me up for a few of those shirts when y'all get em' done! I'll support Tim's habit!!!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I would curve the top and bottom text around the skull some, and swap font sizes on the "surrender the booty" and "Port Aransas, Texas" lines


Go ahead, I just don't have time right now. I did the curve thing, looked funny on the final, the letters had to be smaller in size to all fit. Could maybe split it up so "Team No Limit Hooker" would curve and the along the bottom put the location. It don't matter to me, what ever Ginman wants I will try.
BTW, never did get any pics of the women...LOL

This makes me want to get out an airbrush and paint something...LOL


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Oh no - I don't have time or inclination to do it. It was a suggestion 

do you airbrush? I've got a little paint project I could use some help with in a few months


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Amy is interning for a few months as an ultrasound tech. After that she will hopefully get job offers around Austin area. If I could find the hookup for her with that kind of bonus and tuition reimbursment she may go for it. 

I love that last design. It is awesome. Can't wait. I have a feelin i'll be orderin a bunch. And yes we can sell them to support the habit. we'll call it the tim needs twin hondas fund. 
Thanks for all that effort Bill looks great. Ya'll guys are awesome. I cant wait to show Amy the design. Thanks Kyle and everyone else.
We'll have the most original shirts for the dsr i bet. 

Tim


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

White Background with circle text


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 21, 2006)

I'll take two to support the TNTH foundation.


gary


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

sweet we might be on something.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

How about kick a little money in T-Shirt sales back to Mont to feed the server? $900 this month...ouch!!!


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

What speckle-catcher said and black background....sweeet!

Sorry guys....... didn't see the new replies.....


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Love It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BayTex (May 31, 2006)

He77, I'll take 2 of them as well...


----------



## agulhas (Jul 27, 2004)

coastal to preserve the moment in your life you could have the boat being towed under the scull by the camper.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Ilike the camper idea. It needed to be in there somewhere. 77 is the shiot! I cant wait I feel the love. 


Tim


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Tim put me down for 2 xl in white ok Thanks Ill mail the money or bring it when I get to fish later Ken


----------



## pkaintx (Aug 16, 2004)

Hey Gin man my wife work's for company who design's and embroid's and print's shirt's flag's etc.. Just reply if you want me to give you her number...


----------



## Sace (May 21, 2004)

I would like to get a couple of those shirts if you start selling them....nice design..


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

coastal said:


> Amy said its a no go on her pics. I like on the back.
> 
> On the top
> "NO LIMIT HOOKER"
> ...


 I think Bill needs some inspiration for the front graphics. Food for thought.

Alternates one and two. (Yes, there are almost the same, and yes they are bad -- it is just to get Bill thinking.)

And a slightly revised and cleaned up version of the prior poor effort.

(Click on optional sizes under the images if necessary.)

Okay Bill -- let's go!

Or do Coastal and Gin Man have what they need already?

Will these graphics eventually end up on the boat, or just the shirts?

Yes, I must be bored sitting in front of the television. Who else has to work tomorrow?


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Ok I want 2 xxl in white if possible


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

We are getting closer, thanks a million Bill!


----------



## jettech17 (Jan 20, 2006)

you are gonna want to narrow the color count down a bit on the art or those shirts are gonna be EXXXPENNSIVE!! the more colors ,the more per shirt.the less SHIRTS the more per shirt..just a little info before you go to the printer.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

What about something like this as a front pocket?


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

looks awesome once again


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Back, with larger skull and darker lettering


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Perfect! Bill you Da MAN!


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

NICE SHIRT DESIGN!!!!! PLEASE SALE THESE!!!!!!! I WANT A FEW OF THEM!!!!!

Send details how much and where to mail the check!!!! I think I am going to relive my youth thru your adventures!!!


----------



## KingFisher (Jul 14, 2005)

#92 Has my vote. Nice colors. Nice work.


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

Not like I have much say in this put the front pocket design would look sweet with an upside down J-hook with a star like streaks coming off the point of the hook. but the designs that bill comes up with are 2 frickin cool!!!!!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

What has happened? Did these go into production? People are asking.


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

I am working on getting the shirts redone for Silk Screening, so Tim's margins are a little higher. The woman that I deal with had her Father-in-law pass away recently, and I've been in Ruidoso at soime very important "meetings".
When I get it all together I'll start trying to get a head count on how many shirts I need to order.
Keep in mind that all proceeds will go to "Help a brother out", it just might take a little time.
Thanks to Bill for all the help......


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks Gin Man: The art looks great.

I'll be out of town for a couple of weeks and won't internet access from Friday until Tuesday next weekend (I'll be camping at the air show at Oshkosh). Please put me down for a double X for me and a small in a mens or large in a womans shirt for my wife.
Gary


----------



## JDean (Jun 30, 2005)

*Another Idea*

Small sample...


----------



## cybermania (Apr 22, 2006)

i will want about five in various size s


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

just got back from a 2 night trip to Hoover and just gat back. I'm excited to see so many people still wanting shirts. We will get the order in I'm sure asap. So thanks for the support in helping support a habit that I can't control. How's it going so far Kyle?

Tim


----------



## fishomaniac (May 22, 2004)

2 xl's for me and 2 lg's for the kids. I'm in Austin so I can pick up anytime.


----------



## jasonglenn (Jun 7, 2005)

I'll take one xxxl and one lg!!
Thanks,
JG


----------



## wingnut (Jul 18, 2006)

Dude, I have a shirt just like the Hookers live bait, got it in New Orleans


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

I saw a No Limit Hooker - Surrender the Booty shirt while on vacation in Mexico!


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

When can we order? I am ready!


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

Same here???


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

I think Kyle is running it all up. I think we're all waiting for him to put in another order. He told me his t shirt lady that made the first ones was sick or had family with problems. We'll get em out one way or the other. 


Kyle, any progress brother?


Tim
And where in Mexico did you see that shirt. Thats cool as ****!


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

They will start on the Screen Print art today, and should finish that by weeks end. I will post those logos up here on 2Cool, and start taking orders/sizes/etc. 
IT WILL happen, it might just take another 10 days to 2 weeks.


----------



## jvwalker81 (Jul 13, 2005)

I saw some one with the "Surrender the Booty" banner last weekend at the Guadalupe River. 2Cool!


----------



## pickingarb (Sep 1, 2005)

jvwalker81 said:


> I saw some one with the "Surrender the Booty" banner last weekend at the Guadalupe River. 2Cool!


There's a 50' Bertram Express named "Boobie Trap" at Bridge Harbor that has "Surrender the Booty" on his t-shirt. It was pretty cool he gave one to my little boy as we were walking around looking at all the boats.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Put me down for three but I hope you have 2xl and 4xl, lol. 

TH


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

GinMan said:


> They will start on the Screen Print art today, and should finish that by weeks end. I will post those logos up here on 2Cool, and start taking orders/sizes/etc.
> IT WILL happen, it might just take another 10 days to 2 weeks.


Let us know the price and payment (c card, Paypal, etc.).


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Yeah 2cool. You know I want one (at least LOL)


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Oh, another idea hit me...ask Amy to autograph a few and sell them, should increase the price.


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Bill, You are first on the list. I might have them print on the back. "I busted my arse on this logo and all I got was this blimey t-shirt" LOL


bill said:


> Yeah 2cool. You know I want one (at least LOL)


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

i like the autograph idea. Maybe we can have a big online auction for a tshirt worn by Amy while fishing all day in the gulf. There would be pics to go with it.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The T-shirt not worn with pics would bring more I'd bet...LOL The design is awesome!


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

I see Amy everywhere!!
http://www.saltyangler.com/Offshore_Repox.html


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

At least she has not made it to google images yet.

http://images.google.com/images?q=Amy+Eastman&hl=en


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Dont know if that is a real report and pick by Tommy but that is not her fish. She just took pics with it. It was Oz's fish. I cant believe Tommy would post that without knowing for sure who's fish it was. If that wasnt an edited report then sorry Oz.

Tim


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

come on someone i posted for a place to place shark mouth like a cobra helo like my old man flew in nam on the old catotonic


----------



## Aggie91 (Sep 26, 2005)

Tim & Bill,

Those graphics look great!! I would be intrested in a couple of those shirts in XXL & Lg.

Please let me know the details (cost, etc.) I may be in Ft Worth, but at least I can "dream" thru your fishin pix - great job!


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

*2cool champs*

Tim, you and Amy have become a cult classic here. Your posts get more reads than any. How does it feel? ( and don't give me that " I just wanted to go out there and give it my best. My team mates are the reason we're here. We've been strong all year and this is just more proof that we're the best" line).

Erik


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

I just wanted to go out there and give it my best. My team mates are the reason we're here. We've been strong all year and this is just more proof that we're the best


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

[email protected] Coastal


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Did Bill ever get his shirt? Did we ever get a price on these? Inquiring insomniacs want to know.


----------



## nichocha (Sep 21, 2005)

*I want*

I want one with Amy in it! Can we do that like a package deal!! J/K But I will take a shirt!

Chad


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

They are coming soon. Don't know the price yet but they are cool shirts. I think I'll get a pic with Amy in one while its wet and auction it off on here. Pic comes with it.


Tim


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

coastal said:


> They are coming soon. Don't know the price yet but they are cool shirts. I think I'll get a pic with Amy in one while its wet and auction it off on here. Pic comes with it.
> 
> Tim


Tim the buisness man.

I have something for you next time you are in town.....

-Patrick


----------



## Tall1fin (Jun 3, 2004)

Women are not objects to be sold or gawked at, the idea is despicable.........wife reads 2cool. However, I have a friend that would like 10 tickets.



coastal said:


> They are coming soon. Don't know the price yet but they are cool shirts. I think I'll get a pic with Amy in one while its wet and auction it off on here. Pic comes with it.
> 
> Tim


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Tall1fin said:


> Women are not objects to be sold or gawked at, the idea is despicable.........wife reads 2cool. However, *I have a friend* that would like 10 tickets.


LOL


----------



## phantom309 (Aug 8, 2005)

good god....


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Still want two shirts, 3 and 4x for a tall middle aged fat guy and one for my tall, young son, lol.

Oh and Bill wanted me to put him down for 50 tickets for the Amy wet t-shirt pictures. 

TH


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I Like ******* Rivira Texas Good Name But Better Photo Lol


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Still want two shirts, 3 and 4x for a tall middle aged fat guy and one for my tall, young son, lol.
> 
> Oh and Bill wanted me to put him down for 50 tickets for the Amy wet t-shirt pictures.
> 
> TH


Don't you have some flip flops to find? LOL


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

I believe the shirts are in. Kyle has them i believe and we are still trying to figure out what the cost will be. I think we have tank tops for the ladies also. They will come soon and then we'll start another thread for ordering or you can call me or Kyle. Still have to work out the details since we havn't done this before. Hope it works out for us though, I'm sure we can play around with some other designs and then hopefully start a NO Limit Hooker line of clothing.

Thanks for the support.
Tim


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

PM me when you get these cool shirts. I want to pick one up!


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

What I'll do is go back thru this thread and pm and email everyone that said they want one. Then I'll start a new ordering thread. 

Thanks

TIm


----------



## Cmount (Jun 1, 2005)

Count me in


----------



## bwdorman (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm in, i'll buy 2


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

What's up Tim!

2 shirts - 1 short sleeve, 1 small tank top.

Peace


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

coastal said:


> What I'll do is go back thru this thread and pm and email everyone that said they want one. Then I'll start a new ordering thread.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> TIm


 Count me in. Thought maybe I missed out because I was on vacation.


----------



## Pescado Fritos (Aug 22, 2005)

Yes


----------

